# Page 123 - sentences 4, 5 ,6



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Grab a book. Turn to page 123. Copy out sentences 4, 5 and 6. Give title and author.

You can count an initial half sentence or not, depending on which result you find most pleasing or self-contained.

It needn't be the book you're reading. The more random the better. Fact or fiction. Highbrow or lowbrow (and anything between).

Comments allowed but not obligatory.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Interesting idea Simon!

From Gustave Flaubert's Madame Bovary (originally in French):

She was irritated by an ill-served dish or by a half-open door; bewailed the velvets she had not, the happiness she had missed, her too exalted dreams, her narrow home. What exasperated her was that Charles did not seem to notice her anguish. His conviction that he was making her happy seemed to her an imbecile insult, and his sureness on this point ingratitude.

(Eww, I don't think I'll read such prose anytime soon! )


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

" I don't care if she is a great writer. She's certainly not a good person. Let me tell you what she did- she ran away and left her baby..."

*Heat Lightning *Hildegarde Dolson


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

_Organic-shape photo interrupts the horizontal lines and stops the eye. Faint shadow adds depth. Note how the open space around each element - Syd, title, and opening text - lets each be clearly seen._

How to Design Cool Stuff, by John McWade


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"Soon they were clear of the ground and Judy realized that this was the elevated. Only four more stations! She looked around, eager for her first glimpse of Brooklyn, but what she saw caused her to shudder."

*The Yellow Phantom *by Margaret Sutton


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"Here more than ever, Rattle gains from the thrust and exhilaration of a live recording, finely balanced.
Mackerras conducts the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic in an inspired account of the Ninth, one which has learnt from the lessons of period performance, and, like period specialists, Sir Charles has taken careful note of Beethoven's controversial metronome markings. The recording is outstanding, warm yet transparent and with plenty of body; and the singing in the finale is fine, even if the tenor, Peter Bronder, is on the strenuous side."

*The Penguin Guide to Recorded Classical Music 2008*


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"Giulia is left alone to watch over the sacred flame, which must never be extinguished. At first she prays for strength to withstand Licinio, but when he enters they sing an impassioned love duet, forgetting to attend to the holy flame, which dies out. Cinna warns them of the arrival of the priests and Vestals."

*The Simon and Schuster Book of the Opera*


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

"True," Nero answered, sadly; "I shall write a hymn in her honour and compose music for it."
"Furthermore you will find the warm sun in Baiae."
"And after that - oblivion in Greece."
"The home of poetry and song."

Quo Vadis?, Henryk Sienkiewicz


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

"Yet, when it came to career trajectories and opportunities to build on the achievements of the previous century, our '85ers as individual composers were spoilt for choice. Take the conventional route - Italian opera as it had been adapted, say, in Hamburg in 1700 - and you could end up a Mattheson or a Telemann, composing music of a softly focused geniality heading towards the galant style of the mid to late eighteenth century. Pick up the salient features of opera seria (notably the basic da capo aria/recitative division) and, intrinsically compromised as a vehicle for continuously unfolding music-drama though it was, you could make a brilliant success of it, as Handel was poised to do."

*Music In The Castle Of Heaven - John Eliot Gardiner*


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

"I was very happy. Negotiations began with his agents. Then, we never heard anything."

- from 'I, Fellini' by Charlotte Chandler.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

"_Months of training, the invasion of an island no one had ever heard of, followed by more training and another invasion. In Europe troops liberated cities and were cheered as conquering heroes. But the Pacific was a different story._"

- from *Flags of our Fathers*, by James Bradley.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

_There is no way of telling: at such moments, Bach chooses to leave the question unanswered in a brief irresolute moment. (In fact, R336 begins with it; it ends in b minor: R341 begins with vi; the last phrase ends in A major.) The irresolute nature of substitutes, their inability to define the whereabouts of a tonic, becomes even more marked when one substitute melts in turn into another_.

*The Dynamics of Harmony, Principles and Practice, George Pratt*. (Chapter 14 - Irresolute Progressions, Episodic Six-threes, Reverse Thrust and Pedals)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

_Everything we have done so far is mathematically respectable. To make further progress, however, it is necessary to make a bargain with the devil. The devil offers us effective and conceptually meaningful techniques for calculating physically interesting quantities. In return, however, he requires us to compromise our mathematical souls by accepting the validity of certain approximation procedures and certain formal calculations without proof and - what is a good deal more disconcerting - by working with some putative mathematical objects that lack a rigurous definition._

*Quantum Field Theory, A Tourist Guide for Mathematicians* - _Gerald B. Folland_ (Chapter 6 - Quantum Fields with Interactions)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"Still shaken from seeing the hideous face I feared so much, I muttered something and put Dent through. I was ready with pad and pencil when Martin Landsdown called me in. He gestured to the chair and earphones one of the other girls had brought in for me, and I prepared to note Dent's report."

*The House of Landsdown *by Caroline Farr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

*Harmonic Practice* by Roger Sessions, Page 123, lines 4, 5, and 6

There's no text on this page! It's a bunch of exercises for harmonization.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

1.) "The straw, and apparently the string, is snipped in two with a pair of scissors but again the string escapes mutilation. 2.) There is no preliminary bending of the straw and it may be cut through whatever portion is indicated by a spectator.

3.) SECRET: Straw and string are quite unprepared although the latter should be a silk thread or soft cord."

~ Abbott's Encyclopedia of Rope Tricks for Magicians: 
compiled by Stewart James; Dover Publications, New York.
a replication of the third (1945) printing of the work originally published in Abbott's Magic Novelty Co., Colon Michigan, under the title _Abbott's Encyclopedia of Rope Tricks._

[I'm living in a basement flat of a rental property owned by the sib. There are storage areas filled with the miscellany -- as owned by said sib, who is, ahem, a titch of a hoarder or hanger-on to just about anything acquired.

There are several bookcases filled with books; I grabbed a book from one of those, without looking.]


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

(Actually a foto page, with a short commentary)

..Of all species, this tree is the one most likely to be burled throughout, but some specimens have none of it, and others have it only on patched. Nothing is entirely predictable.

George Nakashima; The Soul of a Tree (A woodworkers reflections)

/ptr


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

*The Sea Wolf* - Jack London:

"Why should I deny myself the joy of exciting Leach's soul to fever pitch? For that matter, I do him a kindness. The greatness of sensation is mutual."


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

"Secondly, you ask me what errors I see in the philosophy of Descartes and Bacon. In this request, too, I shall try to oblige you, although it is not my custom to expose the errors of others. The first and most important error is this, that they have gone far astray from the knowledge of the first cause and origin of all things."

Spinoza, letter to Henry Oldenburg; *Modern Philosophy, An Anthology of Primary Sources*, p. 123, sentences 4-6.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

"Some believe the _Dodo_ [Ghanese] is the spirit of a dead man who vengefully prowls the forest grabbing living mortals. Lore: Once there were two women who were at a stream fetching water. One woman was pregnant, and the other, out of envy, threw dirt into her pot while her back was turned."

- Carol K. Mac and Dinah Mac, A Field Guide to Demons, Fairies, Fallen Angels, and Other Subversive Spirits


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

"Every taper got preshow jitters. Some of them actually had nightmares about getting caught. They would compare notes with other tapers"

*The Dylanologists: Adventures In The Land Of Bob - David Kinney*

(The book is a missed opportunity of perplexing proportions, and really just little more than a light and slight biography of Dylan himself. It would have been so very easy to come up with hundreds of more extreme examples of Bob-worship than those presented, and neglects the very famous ones.

That quote is representitive of the elevated prose and level of insight throughout.)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

"Write by WASTE," she said, "remember. The government will open it if you use the other. The dolphins will be mad."

*The Crying of Lot 49* - Thomas Pynchon


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

_Let (M, g[SUB]ab[/SUB]) be a spacetime possessing a bifurcate Killing horizon. We assume, in addition that (M, g[SUB]ab[/SUB]) is globally hyperbolic and possesses a Cauchy surface passing through the bifurcation surface, S. In that case, a global definition of the four "wedges" determined by the bifurcate Killing horizon may be given as follows: (a bunch of equations)_

*Quantum Field Theory in Curved Spacetime and Black Hole Thermodynamics* - _R.M.Wald_ (Chapter 5, Section 3, The Unruh Effect in Curved Spacetime)

(Sorry about all the physics stuff, these are the only books I have at hand right now! my non-technical library is at my mother's house)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The mind that plots
Mischief in dark corners often betrays itself
Before the deed is done. But I hate worse
The one who acts the crime, then glories in it.

What more could you want than my death?

*Sophokles - The Complete Plays *- translated by Carl R Mueller and Anna Krajewska-Wieczorek


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

He was a kindly man with moth-eaten whiskers and an eye like a meditative codfish.

"Many people." he said, "who are unable to articulate clearly in ordinary speech find themselves lucid and bell-like when they burst into song."

It seemed a good idea to George.

*The Most of P G Wodehouse*


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

"We can conclude at once that White has played the opening badly. He must have lost two moves, for he has still to capture the BP and then, being White, it should be his move. This disadvantage, small as it may seem, with which White has emerged from the opening, is sufficient to bring him into the greatest difficulties."

*Chess Strategy*, Edward Lasker


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> "We can conclude at once that White has played the opening badly. He must have lost two moves, for he has still to capture the BP and then, being White, it should be his move. This disadvantage, small as it may seem, with which White has emerged from the opening, is sufficient to bring him into the greatest difficulties."
> 
> *Chess Strategy*, Edward Lasker


As alluring as they sound, these sentences taken out of context are useless!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

As she said this she was lost to view behind a clump of azaleas.

"Mrs. Hampton-" began Leonard with increased solemnity, but he got no further. A breath of chill air seemed to rush across the room, and at the same time the macaws broke forth into ear-splitting screams."

*The Best of Saki*


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Random pic from my bookshelf:

We must not let it amaze us, or shock us to much. But we mustn't ignore the existence of these phenomena, either.
If we don't accept and recognize, bravely, the inevitability of behaviour (studying techniques to confine it, prevent it, offering other, less bloody safety valves), we run the risk of being idealists and moralists as much as those whose bloodthirsty madness we so reprove.

Umberto Eco; *Travels in Hyper-reality* (Picador Paperback 1987; an essay called: Why are they laughing in those cages?)

/ptr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

shangoyal said:


> As alluring as they sound, these sentences taken out of context are useless!


I think this would apply to everything in this thread.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> "We can conclude at once that White has played the opening badly. He must have lost two moves, for he has still to capture the BP and then, being White, it should be his move. This disadvantage, small as it may seem, with which White has emerged from the opening, is sufficient to bring him into the greatest difficulties."
> 
> *Chess Strategy*, Edward Lasker


Oh man, I was planning to post a chess one! Instead, I guess I'll do one from the math book that I'm randomly reading for no reason.

"Again, this should seem quite reasonable. Suppose we have a drum made of a very flexible stretchable sheet. To get a retraction for the inclusion of the boundary we might imagine taking the sheet and squeezing it into the rim but without moving its boundary."

*Conceptual Mathematics, A first introduction to categories* - F. William Lawvere, Stephen H. Schanuel


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

"So Godard cashed in on a promise, and Truffaut wrote a four-page outline about a young Frenchman and an American girlfriend who had had a summer together and shot a motorcycle policeman. With four pages from Truffaut (whose Les 400 Coups had been a hit at Cannes in the spring of 1959), Beauregard put up 500,000 francs (about $48,000). In return, he got Chabrol the job of "artistic supervisor".

*"Have You Seen...?": A Personal Introduction to 1,000 Films - David Thomson*

(no points for guessing)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

_The general method of preparation of bivalent Si, Ge, Sn and Pb derivatives involves (i) pyrolysis, (ii) photolysis, (iii) reductive chemical elimination, and (iv) metathesis reactions; these are illustrated by the following examples.
Available preparative routes to silylenes generally involve either pyrolysis of silanes or ring contraction reaction of cyclic polysilanes. The pyrolysis reaction of silicon compounds (e.g. disilanes) is generally not as simple as represented by the following equation

(Si[SUB]2[/SUB]R[SUB]6[/SUB] ⇌ :SiR[SUB]2[/SUB] + SiR[SUB]4[/SUB])

, because it may also produce silyl radicals:

Si[SUB]2[/SUB]R[SUB]6[/SUB] ⇌ 2*SiR[SUB]3[/SUB]_

*Organometallic Chemistry* - R. C. Mehrotra (Chapter 3, Section 7, Subsection 1: Bi-Valent Organometallics of Si, Ge, Sn and Pb)


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

"She said the house had six white columns across the front and that there was an avenue of oaks leading up to it and two little wooden trellis arbors on either side in front where you sat down with your suitor after a stroll in the garden. She recalled exactly which road to turn off to get to it. She knew that Bailey would not be willing to lose any time looking at an old house, but the more she talked about it, the more she wanted to see it once again and find out if the little twin arbors were still standing."

- Flannery O'Connor, _A Good Man is Hard to Find_ from *Flannery O'Connor: The Complete Stories*


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

"There is little more to be said about Kassel. Mahler's first summer break from the town, in 1884, was spent partly in Iglau and partly with Friedrich Löhr in Perchtoldsdorf. He returned to Kassel in late August, breaking his journey in Dresden, where he attended two performances at the Court Opera and was introduced to the company's principal conductor, Ernst von Schuch, who went on to champion the operas of Richard Strauss."

_*Gustav Mahler*_, by Jens Malte Fischer


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

"I sidled into the day-room and sat down beside a middle-aged Indian man. He was smoking with great concentration. Eventually he glanced over at me and nodded."

The Last Asylum - A Memoir of Madness in Our Times. (Barbara Taylor, Hamish Hamilton - The Penguin Group - 2014)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> "So Godard cashed in on a promise, and Truffaut wrote a four-page outline about a young Frenchman and an American girlfriend who had had a summer together and shot a motorcycle policeman. With four pages from Truffaut (whose Les 400 Coups had been a hit at Cannes in the spring of 1959), Beauregard put up 500,000 francs (about $48,000). In return, he got Chabrol the job of "artistic supervisor".
> 
> *"Have You Seen...?": A Personal Introduction to 1,000 Films - David Thomson*
> 
> (no points for guessing)


By the time you tried to name all the films you think it might be, you'd be out of breath!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Det behövde inte vara så stora ting.
- Vi har fått en kattunge, vi nu!
-Nej, så roligt! Och vad gjorde ni med gammelkattan då? 

Alf Prøysen; Trastsommar (Trost i taklampa 1950) to Swedish from the original Norwegian Hedmarksdialect by Karl-Hampus Dahlstedt 1954.

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Katarina Dalayman is also superb as Marie, singing with character as well as beauty. A detailed synopsis is provided in the booklet and a complete libretto in German, but no translation. An excellent issue which, at Naxos price, should tempt collectors to experiment with a challenging work that in a performance like this is deeply moving.

The Penguin Guide to Recorded Classical Music 2010


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Hysteria.* The mental problem causes the patient to develop some physical symptoms such as paralysis: he loses his voice and speech, although there is no actual disease present in the larynx; he cannot walk although there is no physical reason for the paralysis; blindness may occur and there is nothing wrong with the eyes; fits of hysteria may occur which resemble epileptic fits, with the difference that the patient never injures herself, never loses consciousness to the extent of passing urine and faeces as the true epileptic does.
Treatment has already been discussed; with help and encouragement the patient should make a good recovery. See also NERVOUS BREAKDOWN

Good Housekeeping's Pictorial Home Doctor - Your Guide to Good Health. London 1955

_eek: Excuse me - just going out into the corridor to scream...)_


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Three or four miles up stream is a trifle, early in the morning, but it is a weary pull at the end of a long day. You take no interest in the scenery during these last few miles. You do not chat or laugh.

Three Men in a Boat, by Jerome K. Jerome, London 1889


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Katarina Dalayman is also superb as Marie, singing with character as well as beauty. A detailed synopsis is provided in the booklet and a complete libretto in German, but no translation. An excellent issue which, at Naxos price, should tempt collectors to experiment with a challenging work that in a performance like this is deeply moving.
> 
> The Penguin Guide to Recorded Classical Music 2010


Wozzeck, I suppose?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Wozzeck, I suppose?


You suppose correctly, sir.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Three or four miles up stream is a trifle, early in the morning, but it is a weary pull at the end of a long day. You take no interest in the scenery during these last few miles. You do not chat or laugh.
> 
> Three Men in a Boat, by Jerome K. Jerome, London 1889


Why have not someone written "TMiaB" in to a an opera! It would be perfectly fun!

/ptr


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

_Rub the lard round the sides and bottom of a baking tin. Add the meat and top with rosemary. Peel and cube the potatoes and pack them round the sides of the pan._

Robin Howe - Italian Cooking (1979). This is the book from which I learnt how to cook and how to enjoy food after I left home not ever having cooked anything in my life. Recipe for Agnello al forno con patate (roast leg of lamb).

I hope Rosemary didn't mind


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

shangoyal said:


> Interesting idea Simon!
> 
> From Gustave Flaubert's Madame Bovary (originally in French):
> 
> ...


its a fantastic book - and beautiful prose :tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Vesteralen said:


> As she said this she was lost to view behind a clump of azaleas.
> 
> "Mrs. Hampton-" began Leonard with increased solemnity, but he got no further. A breath of chill air seemed to rush across the room, and at the same time the macaws broke forth into ear-splitting screams."
> 
> *The Best of Saki*


is this 'The Unrest Cure?' - over 30 years since I read it, but it seems as fresh as when I first came across it


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

PetrB said:


> By the time you tried to name all the films you think it might be, you'd be out of breath!


can't remember the name of the film, but didn't it star Gerard Depardieu as the young man?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Headphone Hermit said:


> can't remember the name of the film, but didn't it star Gerard Depardieu as the young man?


Jean Paul Belmondo in Godard's film Breathless (which I believe PetrB was slyly aluding to)

-

"This man", he said, "a king,
was one of seven laying seige to Thebes.
God he disdained - he seems to, still - and seemed
to pay him scant redard. So, as I said:
disdain alone must be his sole medallion.

Dante's Inferno (trans. Robin Kirkpatrick)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Headphone Hermit said:


> can't remember the name of the film, but didn't it star *Gerard Depardieu* as the young man?


Depardieu was twelve years old when this film premiered

À bout de souffle; (French; "out of breath")
Jean-Luc Godard (1960)
‎Jean Seberg ‎
*Jean-Paul Belmondo*


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Depardieu was twelve years old when this film premiered
> 
> À bout de souffle; (French; "out of breath")
> Jean-Luc Godard (1960)
> ...


I stand corrected :tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe
in the next minute
or tomorrow in the coming
century or on the very edge 
of what is never.
Live, dead? Do you know?

from *love poems of Pedro Salinas*

I speak no spanish, but the beauty of the poetry of Salinas inspires me to start learning because I can see (and feel) that the translation loses so much ... for example, "Live, dead?" surely must be "Alive, dead?"


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> is this 'The Unrest Cure?' - over 30 years since I read it, but it seems as fresh as when I first came across it


No...it's "The She-Wolf"


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"When a liquid is heated it is changed into a gas. When a liquid is cooled it is changed into a solid. If you drink it right away, you don't have to worry about those other problems."

*A Child's Garden of Misinformation*


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

_But when the mere suspicion of the military censors' opening his letters paralysed him, he understood how nakedly he lived with her.
The last night of his leave, he had a remarkable erotic dream about her. He was hanging on a gallows or high branch - in any case, at a great height - the sun was shining, yet this posture, though certainly uncomfortable, did not seem to involve any immediate inconvenience, since he was taking particular pleasure in contemplating the sun-flooded landscape and the globed treetops far below. _

Balcony in the Forest, by Julien Gracq. Translated by Richard Howard.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

However, he was rarely able to say more than this, and it was not clear whether he could recognise the identity of the voices, the content of their speech, their history or their intentions towards him. At one point, he held his head in his hands and shouted - "there are earphones on my brain!" He declined to enlarge on this belief, but it was clear that he was experiencing broadcasting of his thoughts.

'Weathering the Storms - Psychotherapy for Psychosis' - Murray Jackson, Karnac Books, 2001


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

(ii) {V/Adj(_i_)} inf {の/理由}は一つには{から/ため}だ。
食べない{の/理由}は一つにはまずい{から/ため}だ。 (One reason why s.o. doesn't eat s.t. is because it doesn't taste good.)

_*An Advanced Dictionary of Japanese Grammar*_, by Seiichi Makino and Michio Tsutsui

Just as with all of the books in this series, the explanations are top notch, though the English translations of the sentences are ultra-literal. The first line explains the formation, and s.o./s.t. designate "someone" and "some thing" respectively.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I replied that I had already told them that, but with such a good performance, as indicated by the rating tapes, why were they concerned? The reason, of course, is because conventional watches need larger amplitude. The fact that mine is not conventional seemed to have escaped them.

George Daniels - All in good time (Reflections of a watchmaker) [Second Edition, Philip Wilson Publishers 2006]

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

"What makes Basho so special in the history of haiku, and what makes his poems so distinct? The first question is easier to answer than the second: he came along at just the right time to turn haiku from a clever and often frivolous form of verse to poetry that could express depth and richness of both observation and spirit. This was recognized in his own day, and later in life he was besieged by prospective and actual pupils from many different parts of Japan."

The Art Of Haiku - Stephen Addiss


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

The voltage at the input to the first IC is 10 V at a current of 1.25 mA. The three ICs in tandem progressively halve the voltage, while doubling the current, attaining a value of 1.25V at a current draw of 10 mA at the output of the final IC. Various diodes are used for maintaining separation between signal and dc paths.

The Microphone Book - John Eargle (Focal Press 2005)

/ptr


----------

